
Godot Engine Was Approved for an Epic MegaGrant - winterismute
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/godot-engine-was-approved-for-an-epic-megagrant.15913
======
flyingfences
It'll be interesting to how this affects the direction of development given
Epic's attitude toward Linux gaming...

~~~
pjmlp
I bet it is more like _" enemy of my enemies, are my friends"_ kind of
support.

~~~
runevault
Yeah this feels like a shot at Unity since godot's target is more overlapping
with Unity than Unreal.

------
TeaDude
This is pretty cool.

I'm not sure what the reasons for funding this are since it's a direct
competitor to an Epic product but I'm not gonna complain as long as there's no
strings attached. Haha, maybe It's Tim apologizing for never opening up Unreal
1.

------
curioussavage
Whatever their reasons this is great for Godot. It's already pretty nice to
use.

